# Seems I have it. What causes it to start? How do you calm the pains?



## SJ1985 (Apr 1, 2006)

I don't know if you remember me or not, earlier in the year I came here suspecting I had IBS, due to bloating, toilet troubles and sharp cramping pains. Sometimes so much bloating that I have to sit with my jeans unbuttoned and unzipped.I had been terrified that it might have been appendicitis because the pain was often lower right sided.I went to see a Doctor, who prodded around my stomach and said "you seem to be in good health, I can't see anything seriously wrong here", and "nah it's not your appendix".A matter of days after that, I got better. For two, maybe three months I was absolutely fine. On top of the world, in fact.About a week ago, the symptoms came back, they lasted 4 or 5 days. Then for 2 days I was absolutely fine again, and last night they came back and I have them again today.Okay, so my worries that it may be something serious such has the appendix are going off, I mean the Doctor told me it wasn't, and if it was I doubt it'd have gone off for two to three whole months and then came back, but they still trouble me sometimes.My mother has IBS but has only been suffering from it the past few years. Cutting out bread and stuff seems to make her a bit better. Now, I know IBS isn't inherited, but I believe the food intolerances which can cause it are, so I'll be trying to cut out bread first.Ok it sounds kinda gross, but both my father and my sister have been concerned and told me that when I go to the toilet, it smells the same as when my mother does, who has IBS. Gross I know but it's evidence, lol.I've gotten some Activia yoghurts and immodium and stuff, starting on those today. Of course, I'll get some more Doctor's appointments soon as well, but I can't get any of those for a week or so for various reasons.I'm a very sensitive and stressy person, and I've even had depression in the past. When I get these pains, particularly when it's in the lower right (it does seem to appear there more often), I get all hypochondriac and paranoid that it's something bad, making me anxious, which I'm sure seems to make it worse... But I'm sure if it was, it wouldn't just disappear for long periods of time and then come back... Appendicitis doesn't make you bloated, either, but I just become so irrational.Anyway, my point is, I never had anything like this until this year, and it seems with most people, it just comes on randomly one day; they're not born with it. So I want to know where it comes from, what can cause it to appear? And what do you do to calm the pains down?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It appears in some cases to be the fallout of your body fighting off a GI infections of some sort. After GI infections people are much more likely to get IBS than if you compare them to people who didn't have one recently.Peppermint might be something to try OTC to see if it relaxes the pain. I use peppermint Altoids, some people prefer tea or enteric coated capsules, but I find the cheap regular peppermint Altoids work just fine. Some people find a heating pad helps a lot as well. If home measures don't work you might want to talk to the doctor about antispamsodics or antidepressants to ease the pain (the pain nerves use the same chemical signals as mood nerves so these drugs often work for pain, often at doses too low to alter mood).Since stress can be a major trigger learning some stress reduction techniques might be a good idea.K.


----------



## SJ1985 (Apr 1, 2006)

Thank you.I just wish I could stop getting irrational and paranoid that it's Appendicitis or something. >_<;


----------



## 22800 (May 11, 2006)

If you are concerned that you have appendicitis you need to really tell your doctor that. You would need an ultrasound and some blood work to find out for sure. I went through the same thing when i first got sick, becuase i had the fever, vomiting, weight loss the whole works but my tests all came back normal. I ended up being diagnosed with endometriosis 6 months later. It took forever to get someone attention but we did it and it turns out that my appendix did have endo on it so it was acting as if i was have appendicitis. I would really recommend that you see a gi doctor in order to rule out any conditions. I went for a second opinion just recently and we found my problem which is such a relief, but sometimes you need just a little more opinions. Good luck


----------

